# Your Best Teeth Now!



## Blueridge Believer (May 22, 2007)

http://tominthebox.blogspot.com/


----------



## Timothy William (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Herald (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Blueridge Believer (May 22, 2007)

joshua said:


> I'm offended at this irreverent display of humor concerning such a nice encouraging healthy wealthy and positive minist...er...man.



I thought this one might get to you.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Ravens (May 22, 2007)

Your avatar is out of control, Josh. I crack up every time I see it.


----------



## Davidius (May 22, 2007)

[video=youtube;9vTXUr5xr44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vTXUr5xr44[/video]


----------



## Blueridge Believer (May 22, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Your Best Teeth Now infomercial




That's good.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (May 22, 2007)




----------



## ~~Susita~~ (May 22, 2007)

I had some guy buy a book by Joel Osteen the other day while at work. I was like, "Wow, I didn't know we sold this guy" then proceeded to mumble about "that doggon heretic" and the guy was like, "What?" 
"Oh sorry, just mumbling about Osteen." 
"Oh? Are you a fan too?"
"No, actually. I'm on the very opposite side - I'm a reformer."
"A what?"
So I went off into my thing about how the church is for believers and how Jesus always talks about separating the wheat and tares and burning the tares (emphasis on burning the tares) and that what Osteen does is sacrifice God's Word to bring the goats in amongst the sheep, who are already poorly fed.
"... So you believe this is what Osteen does?"
"Yes." *whipping out pen and paper*
"But I thought Jesus died for everyone universally and that the free gift of salvation is for everyone."
I think that's what he said, but I wrote down John 6:44 and Romans chapter nine then wrote down that he should google "The doctrines of grace by Chris Blum" and "TULIP", then told him that was called soteriology and this is where his true spiritual journey began.

Hopefully he'll look into it. Think he will?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (May 22, 2007)

~~Susita~~ said:


> I had some guy buy a book by Joel Osteen the other day while at work. I was like, "Wow, I didn't know we sold this guy" then proceeded to mumble about "that doggon heretic" and the guy was like, "What?"
> "Oh sorry, just mumbling about Osteen."
> "Oh? Are you a fan too?"
> "No, actually. I'm on the very opposite side - I'm a reformer."
> ...



Very good young lady!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Augusta (May 22, 2007)

Way to go Susan!!


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (May 22, 2007)

I'm lucky I didn't get fired. Yet, anyway. 

I showed that video to my dad, he got a kick out of it.


----------

